# New Bandsaw In The Shop....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

It's been a long time since I have had a bandsaw in the shop. My first one was a Delta 9 inch bandsaw. It was ok, and I used it on a few projects but It was pretty lacking in power. I sold it when I made over my shop about 4 years ago or so. 

Anyway, I have been thinking on a band saw for quite some time now.. with bobj and Bob Noles. I have had a few bucks saved for it and this one went on sale so my wife threw in a few bucks for a job well done on the kitchen  and more on that when the last counter top comes in. So I decided on one of the new Craftsman 12 inch band saws. I have like what I have read on this saw and it has been the pick of several magazine reviews etc. and it has had good reviews on the forums so I went for it. 

I bought the 29.99 2 year warranty to go with it as they will replace any part or the saw if it needs it and they will come to the house once a year and go over the saw, clean it, check parts for wear and replace what needs it. Cant beat that. The saw is made buy the parent company of Rikon and uses much of the same parts as Rikon ( right down to the part numbers) so I feel good about that. 

The saw has a real nice sturdy base with a nice matte finish powder coat and the saw it self has the same. Steel frame saw with cast iron table that is really nicely ground and flat. The table was a B- to assemble to the table and changing the angle is a PIA but once set it is set and same with squaring the blade to the table. Fired it up and she runs nice and quiet and appears to be no vibration or anything. Haven't run any wood on it yet... can't do that until I finish the kitchen island that is sitting in the shop with doors and drawers getting poly'd up! It has a 3/4 horse motor and a 7 inch resaw capabilities even though I probably won't do much of that. I think it will be a good saw for me and pretty much all the saw I need for what I do. 

Thanks for looking 

Corey

P.S. Bobj, I took those last 2 photos for you. Doesn't look like you no-go gauge will work on this saw. It doesn't work the same way... It turns on the top buy inserting the lugs into the correpsonding slots on the saw and compresses the spring but the spacing on the knob doesn't change.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I like it, it almost looks like the 18" comercial band saws, I like the arrows  that should help...  you found a great spot for it in the shop...what size blade does that beauty that ?? 

=======


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bj, I think it will do the job. The saw came with a 3/8 inch blade but will use up 1/8 to 3/4 inch. I will put a 1/4 blade on it before I cut anything with it for general purpose. The 3/8 is a little big for my taste for general purpose. I expect to use a 1/4 blade a lot on it and want to get a 1/8 and 5/8 for resawing eventually. I will probably order suffolk or timberwolf blades for it. It is also 2 speeds, for got to say that. Not sure what speed to use for general purpose wood cutting, 3000 fpm or 1400 fpm, I think it said hardwood and metal at the slower and all other at the faster speed. Does that sound right? 

Corey

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey 

Does that sound right?,,,yep that sound right for cutting Alum.,brass, and light steel...
1400 fpm for ripping (resawing) it takes power to get the job down...lower the speed for more the power...thing.... to pull 3/4" raker 4 tooth blade....now you have a way to save tons of money for making 3/8" to 1/2" thick box wood...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Congrats on the new Bandsaw Corey. Looks like an excellent all around saw.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> It's been a long time since I have had a bandsaw in the shop. My first one was a Delta 9 inch bandsaw. It was ok, and I used it on a few projects but It was pretty lacking in power. I sold it when I made over my shop about 4 years ago or so.
> 
> Anyway, I have been thinking on a band saw for quite some time now.. with bobj and Bob Noles. I have had a few bucks saved for it and this one went on sale so my wife threw in a few bucks for a job well done on the kitchen  and more on that when the last counter top comes in. So I decided on one of the new Craftsman 12 inch band saws. I have like what I have read on this saw and it has been the pick of several magazine reviews etc. and it has had good reviews on the forums so I went for it.
> 
> ...



Very NICE Corey...

Looks super good! Rikon looks good to me...

One minor suggestion... I notice that you have it oriented so the wood you cut goes toward the wall... OK for small stuff... BUT, if you rotate it to the left by 90*, you will be able to do the same small stuff AS WELL AS rip longer pieces... without needing to wheel it out at all... or maybe just a little bit, depending how you fit around the cabinets, etc.

I have mine oriented that way & I hardly ever have to move it.

You might try it... Just thought I'd mention it...

Look like a REAL C O O L band saw!!

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!*

Be SAFE...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Ken, I appreciate it. Bj, it does look like the big euro bandsaws. Craftsman has a full line of them now from 10 inch ( which a lot of guys are buying for a second band saw on other forums) all the way up to an 18 " saw. Rikon is making some nice stuff. I will be able to do some resawing with it, guys report that it handles that chore pretty well up to 5 inch thick stock. But I need to get a planer as well  

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice addition Corey. Hope it serves you well.


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Sexy
:drool:


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys! A couple more shots. Joe unfortunately the mobile base just barely slides in the slot between the cabinets. It moves out of it's slot in just seconds if I need to. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Congratulations Corey, a very sweet looking machine indeed. I shall be very interested how you find re-sawing when you get around to it, also other peoples experiences as with my 14" bandsaw, using a 1/2" 5tpi blade, re-sawing is a pain in the butt, I have to take it VERY slow, my saw is also a 3/4hp.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Well I see you finally got it out of the box  

Corey, that looks like a lean, mean, screaming machine for sure. This should add flexibilty back to the shop and I can't wait to see that first bandsaw box 

Hey, have you had a home cooked meal in that new gourmet kitchen yet?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Corey

How about one more shot, PLEASE

I would like to see under the hood so to speak ,, on the top wheel ,how they set up the spring setup and the lock device plus how they setup the pitch of the top wheel, plus how they are driving the wheels ...

Just a side note, My brother sold off all his tools and he had a 18" band saw I wanted real bad but didn't want to pay him what he was asking for it ,he wanted 850.oo and it looked just like your new one but it was yellow with a 2 HP motor and he did alot of resawing, it would take on just about anything like one of his fingers  I should have got that band saw but I'm a cheap SOB , yours and that type are great band saws quick and easy to change out the blades.... 


===========



challagan said:


> Thanks guys! A couple more shots. Joe unfortunately the mobile base just barely slides in the slot between the cabinets. It moves out of it's slot in just seconds if I need to.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Harry & Bob and yes Bob we have had one good meal cooked in the new kitchen and probably will get another today  Wow, am I moving slow today. Back is killing me and legs are sore. 2 days of working on those cabinets all hunched over, assembling the bandsaw and lifiting the unit onto the saw like I shouldn't of. 

BJ, I will be going down to the shop in a bit and will take those photos for you. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

One more thing is that a brush I see on the wheel ?

So what did you have in the NEW kitchen ? ,,, and who did the cooking ?

=====




challagan said:


> Thanks Harry & Bob and yes Bob we have had one good meal cooked in the new kitchen and probably will get another today  Wow, am I moving slow today. Back is killing me and legs are sore. 2 days of working on those cabinets all hunched over, assembling the bandsaw and lifiting the unit onto the saw like I shouldn't of.
> 
> BJ, I will be going down to the shop in a bit and will take those photos for you.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, that's the main reason I took that shot Bob was to show you the brush  My son Eric did the cooking. I think Mamma got used to not cooking ...lol. Eric loves to cook though... only problem is he is a messy disaster so I hve to follow him around. He now calls me the Kitchen Nazi 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Congratulations Corey, a very sweet looking machine indeed. I shall be very interested how you find re-sawing when you get around to it, also other peoples experiences as with my 14" bandsaw, using a 1/2" 5tpi blade, re-sawing is a pain in the butt, I have to take it VERY slow, my saw is also a 3/4hp.


Harry, I will let you know when I get around to doing it and get a nice blade for re-sawing. I don't think I will do that a lot and frankly I am a little leary of all the reports. Like you said it's only a 3/4 motor. I think some of these guys get a little fabricatious when resawing and there reports. If it does it well great, if it does a so so job, then fine too. I am not expecting spectacular results. I primarily bought it for curvy stuff knowing that it is only a 12inch hobby saw.

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hey Corey
> 
> How about one more shot, PLEASE
> 
> ...


Bob, the brush is just on the bottom wheel only. I took a better photo of it. Also included a shot of the back showing the tension scale, the tracking knob below it and the lock down sits underneath the knob. Also a shot of the motor, the belt drive and pulleys and the tension crank for the belt. Also the one shot shows the 4 inch DC chute and it also has a 2 1/4 hook up for shop vac. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

That's a neat saw 

Red handle speed select ?

=========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks Corey
> 
> That's a neat saw
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob, yes or sort of, its actually the belt tension crank. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks again Corey

I like that 4" vac.port on the back side where it should be looks like I will need to put one in on the back side of my band saw ,, one more job to do this Sun. .... 

Well I'm off to shop to play around a bit,,,it's now snowing and they say we will get 3 or 4" today,,, good day to rework the band saw b/4 the ball game starts .. 

Thanks again for all the pictures...have a good day bud 


==========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Corey, this may sound silly but, I've heard that on resawing, if you just go slow you shouldn't have any problem. But, this is also "hear-say". I haven't done any resawing with a bandsaw, so, what I've just said may be wrong too.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hamlin said:


> Corey, this may sound silly but, I've heard that on resawing, if you just go slow you shouldn't have any problem. But, this is also "hear-say". I haven't done any resawing with a bandsaw, so, what I've just said may be wrong too.


No, I think you are right Ken. I have been told to let the saw cut at it's own pace and let it do it's job with guidance. You can tell by the sound when you are pushing it to hard per Doug Hicks from the Woodsmith Podcasts.

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> No, I think you are right Ken. I have been told to let the saw cut at it's own pace and let it do it's job with guidance. You can tell by the sound when you are pushing it to hard per Doug Hicks from the Woodsmith Podcasts.
> 
> Corey



I have found that it's important to *keep the wood moving through the cut*... DO NOT STOP, REST, GO SOME MORE, STOP, ETC.

Always try to *keep the wood moving*... preferably *at an even pace*... *at a comfortable speed for the cut.*

I like to use featherboards too... applying pressure against the fence just ahead of the blade.

Sometimes I push with left hand while pulling with right hand... whatever is comfortable and SAFE... With a piece of scrap pushing toward the very end.


----------

